# How to find your dog in the night



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

like a UFO skimming the ground


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

We use one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-NND-...UTF8&qid=1390966392&sr=8-1&keywords=nite+dawg

It can blink or light up solid. Pretty good quality for $13, but still leaves more to be desired.
A little demo: http://instagram.com/p/gMU1uSx-Sm/

A friend of mine picked up one of these: http://www.auroralites.com/lighted_dog_collars.asp
$80 is definitely waaaaaay too much for this, considering that some dude makes them in his garage, takes over a month to make it and the quality of his work sucks. However, I reverse engineered it, sourced the parts and going to make a few prototypes. Perhaps I will make something cheaper/better quality.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I use the NightIze one that Solefald posted a link up to. They work pretty well, but chew through batteries pretty fast, but to be fair I use it a lot this time of year, since the morning and evening walks are in the dark. Very pleased with the it.

I also wrapped a piece of electrical tape around the light portion so it doesn't fall out (I had that happen once).

Nate


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

solefald said:


> We use one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-NND-...UTF8&qid=1390966392&sr=8-1&keywords=nite+dawg
> 
> It can blink or light up solid. Pretty good quality for $13, but still leaves more to be desired.
> A little demo: http://instagram.com/p/gMU1uSx-Sm/
> ...


Aspen got one of these collars for Christmas from my father, who complained that he could never see the dog when taking him outside at night in his backyard or at the cottage. So far I love this collar! I can't comment on the battery length, as ours hasn't run out, but it is nice to be able to easily see the dog in the dark. It is quite funny to see a bright red arc bouncing around in the darkness ;D If only skunks and other undesirable critters wore the same thing....


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

one I have is rechargeable.


----------

